# 1989 Maxima Fuel Injectors



## battonj (Mar 23, 2004)

I had to change my exhaust man gaskets and rebuild power steering pump and put it all together and the radiator side cylinders are not working pulled plug wires off all 3 front cyl and no change in the engine and pulled the wires off injectors and no change my best guess is that the front rail isn't recieving signals to open injectors. checked all grounds and everything seems to be okay. ANY SUGGESTIONS!!


PLEASE HELP!!!


----------

